
Printing tiny, high-precision objects - rbanffy
https://actu.epfl.ch/news/printing-tiny-high-precision-objects-in-a-matter-o/
======
CosmicShadow
This actually feels like the future. So much stuff comes out that's like "ok,
that's cool", but it's really not that fast or great, and yes I know this
isn't close to out, but even the demo is like wow! And the medical
applications! It's nice to be genuinely excited once in awhile!

------
brennanpeterson
Neat. These optical techniques work wonders. I have really liked the various
2-photon based techniques. [https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/nanoscribe-
introduces-qu...](https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/nanoscribe-introduces-
quantum-x-a-two-photon-3d-printer-for-microoptics-157656/)

(for example)

2 photon techniques tend to have much higher resolution than noted here. This
seems a technique for devices on the macroscale, as compared to the 100nm
sorts of resolution for the 2PA based systems.

------
h2odragon
> "The system is currently capable of making two-centimeter structures with a
> precision of 80 micrometers, "

Ok, fine and dandy but then:

> "Interior design could be a potentially lucrative market for the new
> printer."

... I guess these people are really into the "tiny houses" thing.

~~~
hnuser123456
Yeah. I have a standard 200mm edge-length-cube printer, and I find it just a
little small for functional designs. Something around 1ft to 18" would be
nice. I don't mind waiting a few days for a print if it all comes out in one
solid piece.

------
sitkack
This doesn't have the bed adhesion issues that SLA and DLP printers have, so
much more delicate structures can be built. So it will be perfect for
constructing microtubial networks that form the support structures for growing
biological material. If used to make soft robots with embedded sensors, we
could construct artificial coral. Measuring is affecting, is constructing.

3d printing is currently on the human scale of "can I hold it, and interact
with it", while scaling up will eventually enable us to 3d print buildings and
megastructures, scaling down will enable intelligent matter.

------
iamleppert
My Anycubic photon has a resolution of 47 microns and can be had for less than
$300.

[https://www.anycubic.com/products/anycubic-
photon-3d-printer](https://www.anycubic.com/products/anycubic-
photon-3d-printer)

I have 3 of them and regularly print objects just like the one in the article,
smaller even.

------
linsomniac
This is really neat, but the real breakthrough in 3D printing, to me, is: My
co-worker recently got a pretty good 3D printer for under $200.

~~~
chrisco255
Which model? I'm in the market myself and interested to know what's good to
buy under $500.

~~~
nickthegreek
Get yourself an Ender 3. [https://www.amazon.com/Official-Creality-3D-Printer-
Source/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Official-Creality-3D-Printer-
Source/dp/B07D218NX3)

If you want resin, check out the Elegoo Mars. [https://www.amazon.com/ELEGOO-
Photocuring-Printer-Off-line-P...](https://www.amazon.com/ELEGOO-Photocuring-
Printer-Off-line-Printing/dp/B07K3SH9Y7)

~~~
mcstafford
$240?! The manufacturer sells it for $175.

[https://www.creality3d.shop/products/creality-
ender-3-3d-pri...](https://www.creality3d.shop/products/creality-
ender-3-3d-printer-economic-ender-diy-kits-with-resume-printing-function-v-
slot-prusa-i3-220x220x250mm)

~~~
jhomedall
It seems that isn't the official website:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/ender3/comments/a219ol/do_not_buy_f...](https://old.reddit.com/r/ender3/comments/a219ol/do_not_buy_from_wwwcreality3dshop_it_is_not_the/)

------
person_of_color
Finally, something gamechanging around here and not blogspam about making a JS
library 1% faster.

